# Would like to add pre wetting, deicing or snow melting to my services list...Help?



## 93dakman (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi, I am an Civil Engineer that has a small pressure washing/house washing side business. I have a truck mounted tank and pumps for this, which could be used for the brine application. I would like to be able to do work during the freezing months, and I feel like the truck mounted equipment i have could expand my services to cover this. I know just enough about the subject to be dangerous.

Here is where I stand:

I would like to stay with residential sidewalks, porches, stairs and driveways. Possibly commercial sidewalks and entryways. Prewetting & ice/snow melt with brine mixture via hose/sprayer by manual application.

We have atv's with plows, but I do not want to become that involved, unless absolutely necessary. I do not want to spread rock salt either, due to needing to purchase more equipment. 

Is there any sense in treading down this path, or will it just be wasted time in advertising with no calls?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

So, you want to do the manual applicating of the brine without offering any other snow removal services?

I think that would be a pretty small market that would be looking to hire you for that since they would still have to contract others for their snow removal needs.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am not 100% sure, but I don't think that running brine threw a pressure washer is a good idea.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

You will destroy your pressure washer system!!!! They are meant for clear water not to mention the salt.

I would think your plan would not work at all. Brine is very limited and is a tool not a end all. I realll could see why any one would want you to just spray walks


----------



## 93dakman (Aug 27, 2018)

No, I have both an all plastic volute/stainless shaft & impeller gas driven chemical transfer pump and a 60 psi 12 volt softwash chemical pump that I use. I would never send chemical through my pressure washer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

93dakman said:


> No, I have both an all plastic volute/stainless shaft & impeller gas driven chemical transfer pump and a 60 psi 12 volt softwash chemical pump that I use. I would never send chemical through my pressure washer.


The problem is you have the wrong setup. Applying liquids for anti or de-icing requires low pressure high volume.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The problem is you have the wrong setup. Applying liquids for anti or de-icing requires low pressure high volume.


Can I use the weed sprayer I use to baste my chicken?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Can I use the weed sprayer I use to baste my chicken?


You already live in the NE, can't be much left to hurt...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

93dakman said:


> No, I have both an all plastic volute/stainless shaft & impeller gas driven chemical transfer pump and a 60 psi 12 volt softwash chemical pump that I use. I would never send chemical through my pressure washer.


Why not downstream your chemical...?



Mark Oomkes said:


> The problem is you have the wrong setup. Applying liquids for anti or de-icing requires low pressure high volume.


What! I was hoping with the burner set to 220 degrees it would help melt something....


----------



## 93dakman (Aug 27, 2018)

We have a decent snow blower as well, along with the atv plow. Im not sure how effective these would be for me though, or if I want to tackle that much more work. This is just a side business, so I do not have a full day to offer to it.

However, this was just something I have been wondering about for some time now, and figured that since I was nearly there equipment wise, I might be able to offer some winter time services.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

93dakman said:


> We have a decent snow blower as well, along with the atv plow. Im not sure how effective these would be for me though, or if I want to tackle that much more work. This is just a side business, so I do not have a full day to offer to it.
> 
> However, this was just something I have been wondering about for some time now, and figured that since I was nearly there equipment wise, I might be able to offer some winter time services.


It's not just a side business, it's a business and you work hard for you money. If you are looking to make some extra money this winter than do that, it won't be easy, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I would consider hiring you as a subcontractor with what you have. You would have no sales involved, so you don’t need to worry about getting work. I could give you more than you could handle, or as little as you want. But it does need to be a commitment on your part. That is assuming you have the proper insurance.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> I would consider hiring you as a subcontractor with what you have. You would have no sales involved, so you don't need to worry about getting work. I could give you more than you could handle, or as little as you want. But it does need to be a commitment on your part. That is assuming you have the proper insurance.


Uh oh...Todd is out of a job.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Uh oh...Todd is out of a job.


Taking the winter off anyway....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Can I use the weed sprayer I use to baste my chicken?


That's what the guy was trying to prime that 318 with Saturday night. As he was schooling me on how the engine works.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> Taking the winter off anyway....


Up side of no skin. You could just sit in Mark's toasty office and eat all his chili dogs


----------

